
Computer Algorithm Can Recognize Sarcasm (Which Is Just Soooo Cool) - ColinWright
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2010-05/computer-algorithm-can-recognize-sarcasm-which-soooo-cool
======
ferrantim
This is a hard problem to solve. Many people can't reliably detect it either!

